

Pen testing high heels - RachelF
https://imgur.com/a/c4WNF#PEc4q1x

======
DanBC
"Computers in shoes" has a history. People might be interested in "The
Newtonian Casino" / "The Eudaemonic Pie" \- the true story of a bunch of
hackers built a computer in a shoe to predict where a roulette ball would
land. In early 1980s.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eudaemonic_Pie)

~~~
RachelF
Thanks for that link - very interesting!

------
jmnicolas
I would have seen her in a James Bond movie I would have thought "yeah right,
IRL nobody in IT is like that".

<goes back to his all male team>

~~~
laumars
I'm in two minds about her approach. One the one hand I feel it cheapens the
image of female hackers. But on the other hand I want to congratulate her for
exploiting a stereotype to her advantage.

It's just a pity that the tech industry as a bias to begin with. :(

~~~
RachelF
Yes, it is a bit sexist. However, in reality, people are sexist and most IT or
security people are male, so she could distract some of them.

Using distraction and misdirection is a useful tool, something male hackers
would find harder - all the more reason to add more diversity to your pen
testing team.

------
karmakaze
Ah, this is the same LED skirt techie--I thought there was another on HN. Good
on ya!

------
keshet
HN is now officially reddit

